# Best Complete Haydn Piano Sonatas?



## Adair

My collection has a glaring gap, lacking a complete set of Haydn piano sonatas. I've narrowed it down to a choice between the legendary Walter Olbertz recordings and the new set (5 vols so far) by Bavouzet. Which do you recommend? Or do you feel strongly about other performers who have done a complete or almost complete set?


----------



## KenOC

Derzhavina has a great set, selling not too long ago for ~$10. Sadly, $60-95 now, depending on media. McCabe is also excellent, and if you have Amazon Prime you can listen to his set free.


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


> Derzhavina has a great set, selling not too long ago for ~$10. Sadly, $60-95 now, depending on media. McCabe is also excellent, and if you have Amazon Prime you can listen to his set free.


If you want them in one box, above very highly recommended :tiphat:


----------



## Adair

Thanks! Indeed, this seems to be the standard set. Some reviews suggest that Olbertz and Bavouzet are a little more imaginative as pianists than McCabe. Eventually I suppose I should just acquire all three! That ought to keep me busy listening for a year.


----------



## Pugg

Adair said:


> Thanks! Indeed, this seems to be the standard set. Some reviews suggest that Olbertz and Bavouzet are a little more imaginative as pianists than McCabe. Eventually I suppose I should just acquire all three! That ought to keep me busy listening for a year.


I use to play one disc a day if they just arrived, keeps you "hungry"


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

I have a strong preference for HIP---so Brautigam is my suggestion.









Or for a true treat








Period instruments played in a variety of acoustical setups which duplicate the acoustics of the rooms in which Haydn or his associates would have played these pieces (for instance, a clavichord in Haydn's study).


----------



## joen_cph

My guess would be McCabe too. 
Cannot recommend the Brilliant set; otherwise, I only own compilations.


----------



## Haydn man

KenOC has already mentioned this set and I can recommend this. The playing is crisp and although it is on a modern piano it is played without pedal so is 'semi HIP' you might say.
My only criticism is the recording can seem a bit bright with what seems to be very close microphone use, making the instrument seem to be right in front of you at times


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Jeffrey Smith said:


> I have a strong preference for HIP---so Brautigam is my suggestion.


I'll second that. Brautigam's set is finely played and beautifully recorded. For those who are HIP-averse, McCabe's survey is excellent, and I've enjoyed it for years.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Adair said:


> Thanks! Indeed, this seems to be the standard set. Some reviews suggest that Olbertz and Bavouzet are a little more imaginative as pianists than McCabe. Eventually I suppose I should just acquire all three! That ought to keep me busy listening for a year.


Olbertz has a very smooth tone, and revels in Haydn's humour. He's definitely excellent. Buchbinder's solid too, though perhaps somewhat non-standard (he 'emulates' the older sound of the pianoforte). Other very good Haydn interpreters: Alain Planès (he has 3 Haydn records out, as far as I know), Hélène Couvert (she has one album out, with sonatas 59, 46 and 33, but it's very good imo), András Schiff, Vladimir Horowitz and Emanuel Ax. Jeno Jando on Naxos is very solid as well. I don't have records with Richter yet, but his Haydn playing sounded very appealing to me when I've heard it on youtube.


----------



## PeterF

I have CD's of Haydn piano sonatas by 10 different pianists. Among those are multiple CD sets by Brendel, Gould and Ax.
None are complete sets, but all told I have at least one recordings of 28 Haydn piano sonatas plus his Fantasia in C Major,
Andante con variazioni in F Minor, Adagio in F.


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## Bulldog

I favor Brendel, but he's a long way from having provided a complete set.


----------



## Jos

I second McCabe.

Got the late quartets by Gould, and that was a mistake, to be honest.


----------



## Bulldog

Jos said:


> I second McCabe.
> 
> Got the late quartets by Gould, and that was a mistake, to be honest.


Sorry that Gould's a miss for you; I give him two thumbs up.


----------



## Bulldog

TxllxT said:


>


That's a very fine fortepiano set and the main reason I haven't bothered with Brautigam.


----------



## Balthazar

Marc-André Hamelin has come out with three 2-disc sets so far and will hopefully complete the cycle. I find his virtuosic performances to be quite fresh and eye-opening.

For complete cycles, I am pleased with the Buchbinder set, and have my eye on the Brautigam...


----------



## Myriadi

For complete sets, I've kept Christine Schornsheim's. She plays several period instruments; I guess Staier and van Oort come up with more interesting interpretations here and there - but neither recorded a complete set. Most of Van Oort's colleagues on the Brilliant Classics collection sounded very dull to me, and he only has two discs in it. Brautigam I can't listen to - such fast playing everywhere! I don't think I've ever heard him play _anything_ any slower than adagio... (well, I'm exaggerating a bit - could be two or three pieces, or so...)

Hamelin's interpretations create a world of their own - it's a bit of a Glenn Gould situation for me, because the records contain music that is fascinating, inspiring, and beautiful to listen to, but its relationship to the composer's intentions is... interesting, to say the least.


----------



## jegreenwood

I've been enjoying Brautigam courtesy of Tidal.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

I own two very fine lp sets---McCabe on Decca and Olbertz on original Eurodisc. Though both offer excellent interpretations overall, my preference comes down to the comparative sound quality afforded the two of them. To me, Olbertz is the winner here. Decca's recordings for McCabe seem to slightly emphasize the treble range. I'm not really sure whether this is attributable to the piano used by McCabe, the approach taken by the sound engineers or the acoustics of the church where the recordings were made. Perhaps it's a combination of these factors. The sound given to Olbertz is better balanced and hence more listenable and enjoyable....Other than these two sets, I find Jando's on cd very stimulating as well. For indivdual discs I lean toward Schiff, Pogorelich and Horowitz.


----------



## Bruckner Anton

I only have Jando's complete set, a good version for me. It alway emphasizes large structure and contour over minor details, with less rubato and less use of pedal than McCabe's version.
I wish Brendel could have recorded more Haydn sonatas. They fit his playing style perfectly.


----------



## Pugg

Haydn67 said:


> I own two very fine lp sets---McCabe on Decca and Olbertz on original Eurodisc. Though both offer excellent interpretations overall, my preference comes down to the comparative sound quality afforded the two of them. To me, Olbertz is the winner here. Decca's recordings for McCabe seem to slightly emphasize the treble range. I'm not really sure whether this is attributable to the piano used by McCabe, the approach taken by the sound engineers or the acoustics of the church where the recordings were made. Perhaps it's a combination of these factors. The sound given to Olbertz is better balanced and hence more listenable and enjoyable....Other than these two sets, I find Jando's on cd very stimulating as well. For indivdual discs I lean toward Schiff, Pogorelich and Horowitz.


I do think this (in red now) they use yo do that frequently with recordings.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> I do think this (in red now) they use yo do that frequently with recordings.


I think you are correct. Olbertz's recordings sound fuller, smoother. I also hear his playing style as a bit more proficient than McCabe's.


----------



## Vaneyes

Balthazar said:


> *Marc-André Hamelin has come out with three 2-disc sets so far and will hopefully complete the cycle. I find his virtuosic performances to be quite fresh and eye-opening.*
> 
> For complete cycles, I am pleased with the Buchbinder set, and have my eye on the Brautigam...


Unfortunately, that's all there will be from MAH. He concluded his Hyperion Haydn series with the PCs.

I don't care for any of the completes. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Adair said:


> My collection has a glaring gap, lacking a complete set of Haydn piano sonatas. I've narrowed it down to a choice between the legendary Walter Olbertz recordings and the new set (5 vols so far) by Bavouzet. Which do you recommend? Or do you feel strongly about other performers who have done a complete or almost complete set?


Of those two, easily Bavouzet. Not sounding rushed, and in pristine sound. :tiphat:


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

I do love the Hamelin recordings. I'm not a completist, so this has been more than satisfying.


----------



## Pugg

Ekim the Insubordinate said:


> I do love the Hamelin recordings. I'm not a completist, so this has been more than satisfying.


Good one you, but other people want sometimes all.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

Where do you all find the time to listen to the complete piano sonatas of Haydn, along with everything else you like, in a meaningful way? To make through all the great works, I'd just have to have my headphones on constantly, but then I don't get as much out as sitting down and really listening.


----------



## KenOC

Ekim the Insubordinate said:


> Where do you all find the time to listen to the complete piano sonatas of Haydn, along with everything else you like, in a meaningful way?


Don't know about others, but I simply put aside non-essential activities such as food, sleep, bathing, and sex. Priorities are everything!


----------



## Pugg

Ekim the Insubordinate said:


> Where do you all find the time to listen to the complete piano sonatas of Haydn, along with everything else you like, in a meaningful way? To make through all the great works, I'd just have to have my headphones on constantly, but then I don't get as much out as sitting down and really listening.


One disc a day will do.


----------



## Alydon

Though not a complete set I always return to Brendel's four disc set on Decca; idiosyncratic and precise but seems to inhabit the music.


----------



## Pugg

Alydon said:


> Though not a complete set I always return to Brendel's four disc set on Decca; idiosyncratic and precise but seems to inhabit the music.


They are very nice indeed and excellent playing.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

I like them too. They're large-scale performances and won't be to everyone's taste, but IMO the music can take it and indeed benefits from it.


----------



## hoodjem

KenOC said:


> Derzhavina has a great set, selling not too long ago for ~$10. Sadly, $60-95 now, depending on media. McCabe is also excellent, and if you have Amazon Prime you can listen to his set free.


Another vote for McCabe. Simply wonderful.


----------



## DarkAngel

Derzhavina complete set piano, great tragedy we do not have more recordings of this amazing reclusive russian music professor.....Supplemented by 4CD Brendel, this really surprised me in the many positive ways, most impressive

I should also note that Bezuidenhout has started Haydn series for HM with forte piano, his Mozart sonatas are my very favorite with stylish imaginative performance and beautiful period instrument tone


----------



## Swosh

Jeno Jando's haydn sonatas are astonishing in my opinion


----------



## joen_cph

Swosh said:


> Jeno Jando's haydn sonatas are astonishing in my opinion


Of complete sets, I had the Brilliant one, but didn't like the HIP instruments & skipped it; 
then got the Olbertz set, which is OK, though hardly as good as McCabe.

But hearing Jando samples, I've decided to replace Olbertz with Jando, if I find it for the right price, also before I'd maybe get the McCabe.


----------



## Itullian

My favorite remains the McCabe. The Derzhavina is excellent also.

I found the Jando very dull.


----------



## joen_cph

Sonata 62 (Hob 52) is a good place to check out the character of the recording IMO, as regards Haydn's bigger sonatas (my favourite is probably Kissin in this work):

Jando 42:50 



McCabe 



Brendel 



Derzhavina 




Brautigam (HIP)


----------



## Bulldog

Itullian said:


> I found the Jando very dull.


Same here, but his Liszt is excellent.


----------



## Josquin13

I recently ranked the 'finest' Haydn pianists that I know on the "Rank the finest pianist for each composer..." (A-Z) thread, as follows, in a descending order (starting with my top favorites):

"F.J. Haydn--Malcolm Bilson (period): 



 and 



, Christine Schornsheim (period): 



 and 



, Glenn Gould:



, Ivo Pogorelich: 



, Alfred Brendel: 



, Vladimir Horowitz: 



, Nadia Reissenberg: 



, Dezso Ranki: 



, John McCabe:



, Ilse von Alpenheim: 



 and 



, Sviatoslav Richter: 



, Elizabeth Rich, Zoltan Kocsis, Fazil Say: 



, Walter Olbertz: 



, Andras Schiff, Andras Staier (period), Jean-Efflam Bauvouzet: 



, Ronald Brautigam (period), Emmanuel Ax: 



, Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli: 



, Homero Francesch: 



, Einav Yarden: 



, Enrique Bagaria: 



 , Gary Cooper (period), Yevgeny Sudbin, Alain Planes: 



, Caspar Frantz, Arthur Balsam, Ekatarina Dershavina, Patrick Cohen, and Marc-Andre Hamelin."

According to my list, it appears that Christine Schornsheim, Glenn Gould, Alfred Brendel, Nadia Reissenberg, Dezso Ranki, John McCabe, and Ilse von Alpenheim offer the best multi-CD (or LP) sets, from my listening experience; although, of these, only Schornsheim, McCabe, & Alpenheim have recorded complete sets (& unless I'm mistaken, Alpenheim's has never been released on CD, only LP).

With that said, I've never heard Ingrid Haebler's Haydn, but I like her Mozart very much, so I expect it's excellent. Plus, I see that I previously forgot to mention Alicia de Larrocha, who I'd consider first rate in both Haydn and Mozart, but unfortunately, she didn't record as much Haydn as she did Mozart. Nevertheless, her Haydn is well worth hearing.

I recall that back in the 1980s, I asked a composer friend who he'd most recommend in Haydn's Piano Sonatas, and he replied that both Brendel and Gould were essential listening, as their interpretations were quite different, & that I needed to hear both views.

My two cents.


----------



## lextune

Brendel is wonderful. Richter is also great in Haydn, there are recordings of him playing sixteen of the sonatas, some of them half-a-dozen or more different times. Reading this thread I was surprised not to see his name. I did see, and agree with, the post about Hamelin's Haydn discs being quite good/fun/illuminating.


----------



## KenOC

I'll mention (in passing) Horowitz, who played several Haydn sonatas in recital and recorded some multiple times. He seemed to have a affinity for this music. I heard one performance that sounded much like Chopin. Of course, being Horowitz, he made that work just fine!

There are quite a few examples on YouTube, both from before his multi-year retirement and after.


----------



## Swosh

Well to each his own. I find Mccab'es recording of the hob xvi:49 pretty dull haha. Maybe it's his piano or something or a bad day, cause I like some of his other performances. There's Alfred Brendel's recording of that one on youtube which really casts a spell on me.


----------



## Swosh

I guess that each performer has weak and strong sonatas.


----------



## Bogdan

Lubov Timofeyeva has a wonderful complete recorded set, but it's extremely hard to find. Here's a sample:


----------



## realdealblues

Old thread but I will add the only complete ones I have are McCabe and Buchbinder. I much prefer Buchbinder. 

I have individual recordings from many, many others. Lots of great ones mentioned already.


----------



## Blancrocher

Any estimate on when Bavouzet will complete his great-sounding complete piano sonata cycle? I'd prefer to wait for the box now that I've waited this long to collect it.


----------



## Ras

Blancrocher said:


> Any estimate on when Bavouzet will complete his great-sounding complete piano sonata cycle? I'd prefer to wait for the box now that I've waited this long to collect it.


I ask myself the same question - so far Bavouzet has released 8 vol. and most complete sets take up 9 or 10 cds so I'm guessing if he is sticking to just the sonatas and does not record the miscellanous pieces then the end is coming soon. Anyway I have decided not to buy the original releases and wait for a box. In the meantime I will listen to the Bavouzet-cycle on www.spotify.com


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I purchased this one several years ago when it was a $. 99 download. More than that now. Various artists including Walter Klien,so it's a good one.


----------



## flamencosketches

I haven't heard all of it, but everything I've heard of Ekaterina Derzhavina leads me to believe that it's a phenomenal complete set. She is an excellent player of Haydn.


----------



## KenOC

flamencosketches said:


> I haven't heard all of it, but everything I've heard of Ekaterina Derzhavina leads me to believe that it's a phenomenal complete set. She is an excellent player of Haydn.


It's a wonderful set. A few years back Amazon was selling the entire set for $10 (I think it was) so I snapped it up then. I looked her up at the time and it appeared that she had retired from public performance and was teaching.


----------



## flamencosketches

KenOC said:


> It's a wonderful set. A few years back Amazon was selling the entire set for $10 (I think it was) so I snapped it up then. I looked her up at the time and it appeared that she had retired from public performance and was teaching.


Wow. Too bad I missed out on it. I've been holding off on buying it because it's about 50 bucks, but I'll get it eventually.

I've heard too that her full time job is as a teacher of piano at a university or conservatory in Russia. However, she did just release this a few months ago:










... so I'm not sure that she is 100% retired just yet, unless these are old recordings.


----------



## KenOC

flamencosketches said:


> Wow. Too bad I missed out on it. I've been holding off on buying it because it's about 50 bucks, but I'll get it eventually.


I checked and it was $9.49 for the download back in 2013!


----------



## WildThing

I really enjoy what I've heard of Derzhavina's playing as well, but all the digital versions of her cycle available are plagued by some distracting glitching or clicking like sound in some of the sonatas. It starts around 6 seconds in on this track:






Does anyone with this set know if this is only a problem with the digital files, or does it affect the sound on the CDs as well? Because if the CDs don't have this problem I will gladly purchase the set -- it appears to be cheaper on CD anyways.


----------



## Bulldog

WildThing said:


> I really enjoy what I've heard of Derzhavina's playing as well, but all the digital versions of her cycle available are plagued by some distracting glitching or clicking like sound in some of the sonatas. It starts around 6 seconds in on this track:


I glued myself to the speakers at 6 seconds in - didn't hear anything that shouldn't be there.


----------



## WildThing

Bulldog said:


> I glued myself to the speakers at 6 seconds in - didn't hear anything that shouldn't be there.


Fascinating. It's a split second high-frequency glitch that occurs between 5-6 seconds, then again at 15 seconds, again at 20 seconds, and consistently throughout...

Be happy that you can't hear it! For me it pretty much ruins the wonderful playing, because instead of enjoying the music I'm just waiting for that next "click" to occur. Like fingers on a chalkboard.


----------



## KenOC

I can't hear anything either, even with headphones. Though I'm old enough that my high-frequency hearing is probably shot. Maybe a good thing!


----------



## WildThing

KenOC said:


> I can't hear anything either, even with headphones. Though I'm old enough that my high-frequency hearing is probably shot. Maybe a good thing!


Maybe I'll try listening to this set again in 25 years and actually be able to enjoy it. :lol:


----------



## jegreenwood

I had that experience with the Mobile Fidelity release of one of my favorite rock albums, "Music From Big Pink." But only the redbook layer, not the SACD layer. I had been enjoying the SACD layer, when someone on another forum pointed out the repeated click on the redbook layer. On a first listen, I didn't hear it, But after specifically listening for it, I could. If I hadn't seen the post, I might never have noticed it. And if I'm playing the redbook layer (say, on a player that doesn't support DSD) while doing something else, I certainly don't notice it.

Back on topic, I just added Brautigam to Buchbinder, which I've had for a number of years. I've listened to Brendel, Schiff and Bavouzet on Tidal.


----------



## flamencosketches

jegreenwood said:


> I had that experience with the Mobile Fidelity release of one of my favorite rock albums, *"Music From Big Pink."* But only the redbook layer, not the SACD layer. I had been enjoying the SACD layer, when someone on another forum pointed out the repeated click on the redbook layer. On a first listen, I didn't hear it, But after specifically listening for it, I could. If I hadn't seen the post, I might never have noticed it. And if I'm playing the redbook layer (say, on a player that doesn't support DSD) while doing something else, I certainly don't notice it.
> 
> Back on topic, I just added Brautigam to Buchbinder, which I've had for a number of years. I've listened to Brendel, Schiff and Bavouzet on Tidal.


That's a phenomenal album. I got really into it for the first time around this time last year.


----------



## apricissimus

WildThing said:


> Fascinating. It's a split second high-frequency glitch that occurs between 5-6 seconds, then again at 15 seconds, again at 20 seconds, and consistently throughout...
> 
> Be happy that you can't hear it! For me it pretty much ruins the wonderful playing, because instead of enjoying the music I'm just waiting for that next "click" to occur. Like fingers on a chalkboard.


I'm hearing the same thing. It's very distracting.


----------



## hoodjem

I have McCabe. 

I like it a lot: beautiful playing and excellent (but not too edgy) warm recordings.


----------



## JayBee

I resisted getting McCabe's recordings, because of negative reviews I had read. But I eventually gave in, and I have no regrets. I agree with you completely. I can (sort of) appreciate the Derzhavina set, but I find her tempo choices (not unlike those of Tom Beghin's Virtual Haydn set) so oddly idiosyncratic. This is one of those cases for which I wish I could read music, so I could understand how and why they choose tempi and phrasings that are so wildly different from the other half-dozen or so recordings I have and prefer.


----------



## Josquin13

Volume 2 of a new Haydn cycle from pianist Leon McCawley is getting strong reviews. Critic Richard Masters at MusicWeb International writes,

"There are many ways to approach these works, and Mr. McCawley has chosen the attractive path of elegance and wit. His buoyant renditions are a stark contrast to what for many is the reference recording for the sonatas, the complete set made by the late John McCabe for London records in the 1970s. To make a clear comparison between the two pianists: McCawley is a sleek racehorse, light of foot and ready to run, while McCabe is a Clydesdale, heavier and down-to-earth. The latter pianist digs in, emphasizing the drama in these works, savoring the slow movements and underlining the imaginative compositional textures utilized by Haydn. McCabe's set is notable for its emotional depth and comprehension of the mechanics of Haydn's compositional techniques. McCawley's nimbler take is no less legitimate, and is probably more immediately ingratiating to those unfamiliar with the works... If listeners are searching for a modern recording to put alongside the McCabe set, McCawley's Haydn would make an excellent foil."

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2019/Nov/Haydn_piano_v2_SOMM0602.htm
Here too is Gramophone's review: https://www.gramophone.co.uk/review/haydn-piano-sonatas-vol-2-mccawley

Volume 2 can be listened to on the pianist's You Tube page:






Gramophone didn't give McCawley's Volume 1 quite as favorable a review, but that was partly due to the sound quality provided by Somm: https://www.gramophone.co.uk/review/haydn-piano-sonatas-nos-33-53-60-and-62

Among other recent Haydn that I've enjoyed, I've was impressed by Israeli pianist Einav Yarden's award winning 6 Haydn Piano Sonatas on Challenge Classics, and hope she records more:










I've also enjoyed a single hybrid SACD from the Spanish pianist, Enrique Bagaría: 



. Again, I hope that Bagaría will give us more of his excellent Haydn.

Thus far, I've only heard one volume from Jean-Efflam Bavouzet's Haydn cycle on Chandos, but liked it. His whole series has received strong reviews.

Otherwise, over the decades, my favorite Haydn pianists have been Glenn Gould & Alfred Brendel, whose views of Haydn differ radically, & both are essential, IMO; as well as Ivo Pogorelich--who displays more imagination & verve in Haydn than pianists that for the most part literally play what's on the page (such as Marc-Andre Hamelin), Nadia Reissenberg, Vladimir Horowitz, Dezso Ranki, John McCabe (complete cycle), Ilse von Alpenheim (complete cycle), Sviatoslav Richter, Zoltan Kocsis, Fazil Say, Andras Schiff, & Walter Olbertz (complete cycle).

On period pianos, I've most liked Malcolm Bilson, Christine Schornsheim (complete cycle), & Gary Cooper. Plus, I see that Bilson's former student, Kristian Bezuidenhout has started to record Haydn, after his excellent Mozart series on Harmonia Mundi, but I haven't heard his Haydn yet.


----------



## Mandryka

Josquin13 said:


> Volume 2 of a new Haydn cycle from pianist Leon McCawley is getting strong reviews. Critic Richard Masters at MusicWeb International writes,
> 
> "There are many ways to approach these works, and Mr. McCawley has chosen the attractive path of elegance and wit. His buoyant renditions are a stark contrast to what for many is the reference recording for the sonatas, the complete set made by the late John McCabe for London records in the 1970s. To make a clear comparison between the two pianists: McCawley is a sleek racehorse, light of foot and ready to run, while McCabe is a Clydesdale, heavier and down-to-earth. The latter pianist digs in, emphasizing the drama in these works, savoring the slow movements and underlining the imaginative compositional textures utilized by Haydn. McCabe's set is notable for its emotional depth and comprehension of the mechanics of Haydn's compositional techniques. McCawley's nimbler take is no less legitimate, and is probably more immediately ingratiating to those unfamiliar with the works... If listeners are searching for a modern recording to put alongside the McCabe set, McCawley's Haydn would make an excellent foil."
> 
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2019/Nov/Haydn_piano_v2_SOMM0602.htm
> Here too is Gramophone's review: https://www.gramophone.co.uk/review/haydn-piano-sonatas-vol-2-mccawley
> 
> Volume 2 can be listened to on the pianist's You Tube page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gramophone didn't give McCawley's Volume 1 quite as favorable a review, but that was partly due to the sound quality provided by Somm: https://www.gramophone.co.uk/review/haydn-piano-sonatas-nos-33-53-60-and-62
> 
> Among other recent Haydn that I've enjoyed, I've was impressed by Israeli pianist Einav Yarden's award winning 6 Haydn Piano Sonatas on Challenge Classics, and hope she records more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also enjoyed a single hybrid SACD from the Spanish pianist, Enrique Bagaría:
> 
> 
> 
> . Again, I hope that Bagaría will give us more of his excellent Haydn.
> 
> Thus far, I've only heard one volume from Jean-Efflam Bavouzet's Haydn cycle on Chandos, but liked it. His whole series has received strong reviews.
> 
> Otherwise, over the decades, my favorite Haydn pianists have been Glenn Gould & Alfred Brendel, whose views of Haydn differ radically, & both are essential, IMO; as well as Ivo Pogorelich--who displays more imagination & verve in Haydn than pianists that for the most part literally play what's on the page (such as Marc-Andre Hamelin), Nadia Reissenberg, Vladimir Horowitz, Dezso Ranki, John McCabe (complete cycle), Ilse von Alpenheim (complete cycle), Sviatoslav Richter, Zoltan Kocsis, Fazil Say, Andras Schiff, & Walter Olbertz (complete cycle).
> 
> On period pianos, I've most liked Malcolm Bilson, Christine Schornsheim (complete cycle), & Gary Cooper. Plus, I see that Bilson's former student, Kristian Bezuidenhout has started to record Haydn, after his excellent Mozart series on Harmonia Mundi, but I haven't heard his Haydn yet.


The new McCawley Haydn, at the risk of opening up a can of worms, I thought this was interesting because it made the music sound a bit like Mozart!

Or rather McCawley's Haydn and McCawley's Mozart are birds of a feather. (Contrast Ranki)


----------



## pianozach

KenOC said:


> Derzhavina has a great set, selling not too long ago for ~$10. Sadly, $60-95 now, depending on media. McCabe is also excellent, and if you have Amazon Prime you can listen to his set free.


The very highly rated *Derzhavina* 9-CD *Haydn Sonatas* set can be streamed for free if you have *Amazon Prime* (the ONLY premium entertainment subscription I have).

You can get a digital download for -gulp- $88.99, or $41.77 (plus shipping) to purchase from a 3rd party vendor through Amazon. Again, if you have Amazon Prime you can purchase the brand new set for $46.23 (free shipping once you meet the purchase price threshold).

A *Barnes & Noble Marketplace* offers the set for $44.23.

There ARE other sources to purchase CDs of course:

*ArchivMusic* has it listed at $58.99.

*NaxosDirect* lists it at $53.99 (free shipping).

At *HBDirect* it's $55.57

*PrestoClassical* has the CD set listed at $59.50 and mp3 for $90.00 (and FLAC for $108.00). Also, each individual track can be downloaded for $1 each, or each Sonata for $3.

With an *Apple Music* subscription ($99 annual subscription) you can stream it for free. You can download it from *iTunes* for $88.99.


----------



## jegreenwood

You can stream it on Tidal as well. I assume it's CD quality with the proper account, but I didn't check.


----------



## mark6144

Both Derzhavina and McCabe sets are also on Spotify.


----------



## wkasimer

mark6144 said:


> Both Derzhavina and McCabe sets are also on Spotify.


Rudolf Buchbinder's too.


----------



## Second Trombone

I got the Derzhavina set when it was a very cheap download at amazon.com, and it's my current favorite. Now it costs a lot. I think I snapped up the Vox set with multiple performers for just 99 cents! Even now, its available for less than $10. That's a lot of music for the money, either way, but I've never been crazy about this set.

If you want to _own_ the complete Haydn sonatas, and cost is a consideration, my current recommendation would be for the Brilliant digital edition on amazon. It costs less than $9 and is capably performed by Bart van Oort, Ursula Dütschler, Stanley Hoogland, Yoshiko Kojima, and Riko Fukada.


----------



## Second Trombone

I was fortunate enough to snag the Derzhavina set when it was a very cheap download at amazon.com. It's my current favorite, but now it costs several times more than it once did. I think I snapped up the Vox set with multiple performers for just 99 cents! Even now, its available for less than $10. That's a lot of music for the money, either way, but I've never been crazy about this set.

If you want to _own_ the complete Haydn sonatas-and cost is a consideration-my current recommendation would be for the Brilliant digital edition on amazon. It costs less than $9 and is capably performed on period instruments by Bart van Oort, Ursula Dütschler, Stanley Hoogland, Yoshiko Kojima, and Riko Fukada.


----------



## jegreenwood

Bought the Brautigam set recently. It took about 30 minutes for me to adjust to pianoforte performances of these works - I have them on modern piano as well - but I've been enjoying them immensely since.

BTW - picked up his Mozart set as well. Contemplating his Beethoven.


----------

